# Statements about relationship history



## anais (Apr 15, 2010)

Does written statements about the history of a relationship from each partner also need to be certified or just signed with a date?

I thought that they only need to be signed by each partner if you don't use a statutory declaration form and write on usual paper.

Thanks for answers!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

anais said:


> Does written statements about the history of a relationship from each partner also need to be certified or just signed with a date?
> 
> I thought that they only need to be signed by each partner if you don't use a statutory declaration form and write on usual paper.
> 
> Thanks for answers!


Haven't looked lately but I think you'll find reference in *Booklet #1* to two statutory declarations or if both applicant and partner are overseas, signed statements may suffice.
Read *Booklet #1* and make best use of the *Checklist* on Immi site - Partner Visa: Offshore Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 309 and 100)


----------



## anais (Apr 15, 2010)

In the booklet is written:

The statements written by you and your partner can be on ordinary writing paper or a
statutory declaration form may be used. Each statement or statutory declaration must
be signed and dated by the author. For details on who can witness statutory
declarations, see page 25.

My partner is in Australia and before I left Australia he gave me dated and signed statement. I hope that this is gonna be OK. Is it possible that he can send certified statement later in case if they ask for it?


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi anais,

From my understanding of it all, ANY stat. dec. whether on an official form OR written on ordinary paper must be signed by the author AND witnessed by a specified person on the list on page 25 of the booklet.

Now, the word 'witnessed' also indicates to me that for it to be a legal stat. dec. it may have to be signed by the author in the presence of that witnessing person. So, if you partner gave you his signed one, it may not be accepted even if you found an authorised person to certify it as an original. In that case, he would have to write one again and get it legally ceritifed properly and send it to you. Look at this government site for more detailed info.

Statutory declarations

There have been other posts about this issue in the past, so maybe if you use the search function of the forum, something about this issue may come up.

Let us know if you need any more help.


----------



## anais (Apr 15, 2010)

Thank you, aussiegirl.

I guess I'm gonna ask my partner to get them certified and send them back to me. I hope that they will come from Australia in one week when I have my visa appointment...


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi again,

So you already have a case officer? Maybe you should ask your case officer to clarify whether the statement you have from your husband will be OK if you get it certified in your own country by yourself. It would save you the extra time and expense of getting a new one from your partner if it's not needed.


----------



## anais (Apr 15, 2010)

No, I haven't lodge my application yet, but now I have to wait for some papers from Australia anyway. 

I wanted to apply in person with an appointment, because I can be interviewed on the same day.


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

I see. If you have an interview on the same day it's important to have your application totally complete. I suggest you call immigration and ask about your partner's stat.dec. just in case you can still use the one he gave you if you get in certified yourself.


----------



## anais (Apr 15, 2010)

He has to write a new statements anyway; about the changes in his employement and how we are in contact since I left Oz and so on and we have to use the last forms which were updated in April. I postponed the interview now, so that my application will be complete.


----------

